# Perfect Fruit



## Bucky42

Hi I was wondering if anyone has gotten any perfect fruit? Is there something we need to do to get the fruit? If there was a thead about this already sorry to bring it up again. I did a quick search and didn't find one that dealt with PC only other animal crossings.

I have been picking my fruit fairly often but all that grows is the normal fruit. If there it is just a waiting game then hopefully I will get some soon.

Thanks & have a great day!


----------



## ESkill

I've got one perfect peach and one perfect cherry so far. I think it's just like in New Leaf, randomly a fruit tree will have one perfect fruit on it. I shake my trees every night before I go to bed and check in the morning if any have perfect on them. I gave my perfect peach to Flip for a request and he gave me a bronze treat in return (which only raises friendship by 2 points). I think I'll hang on to my perfect fruits for the time being haha.


----------



## Angel-Rae

Oh it grows on the whole tree all at once; for some reason I was expecting a random perfect fruit amongst the others. I just shook all of my fruit trees hoping for some to grow.


----------



## Bucky42

Thanks! I will keep hoping, so far no perfect fruit. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't something I needed to do to get it.


----------



## Angel-Rae

I still haven’t got any and my campers keep asking for fruit ...


----------



## Merol14

I've been giving prefect fruit in request but I only seen to receive bronze sweets back.
So, I'm starting to keep them for a better use in the future.


----------



## Flare

I got a Perfect Apple yesterday, the only thing you could do is either repeatedly use fertilizer to make more fruits appear or wait for one to appear randomly.


----------



## Angel-Rae

I finally got a perfect pear. It looks so ripe and lovely. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Garrett

I just picked a perfect cherry. I saw it straight away when the forest area loaded. 

I'll be saving it for one of my favourites, maybe Beau or Butch.


----------



## Roald_fan

Managed to get a perfect pear and a perfect cherry.  Gave them to animals for requests...also got only bronze treats in return.


----------



## LambdaDelta

you're always guaranteed a perfect variant of your town's native fruit (the only perfect fruit you can grow perfect fruit trees of) upon starting the town

beyond that, just patience, fertilizer, and luck to my knowledge


----------



## Bucky42

Just got my first perfect fruit today, an apple! Not sure what I will do with it yet.


----------



## LambdaDelta

wait I thought this was the new leaf board

I swear these boards need to be actually more distinctive


----------



## arbra

it took 6 perfect fruits, but I finally got a cookie with a perfect fruit given to a villager - but the majority was just a bronze treat.


----------

